# Nachhaltiges Alarmmanagement mit Plant Historian AR - Alarmrationalisierung



## Cirio_iMes (8 Dezember 2016)

Um einem nachhaltigen Alarmmanagement gerecht zu  werden, hat die* iMes Solutions GmbH* das Modul Plant Historian AR – Alarmrationalisierung entwickelt.

Die Alarmrationalisierung beschreibt den Abgleich von Alarmen mit dem jeweiligen Alarmkonzept, sowie die Bestimmung und Dokumentation der Alarmgründe. 
Die Rationalisierung von Alarmen umfasst des Weiteren die Konfiguration von Alarmparametern.

Ein wichtiger Bestandteil ist die Erfassung von möglichen Konsequenzen und Korrekturmaßnahmen von auftretenden Alarmen und deren Priorisierung. Die Priorisierung von Alarmen basiert in der Regel auf den Auswirkungen bei Nichtbeachtung von Alarmen (Schäden für *Mensch, Umwelt* und *Maschine*) und der verbleibenden Reaktionszeit des Operators in der Alarmsituation.
Um den Operator bestmöglich zu unterstützen werden Verfahrensanweisungen und Handlungsempfehlungen erstellt und hinterlegt.

Eine *falsche Alarmpriorisierung* bedeutet eine hohe Belastung für den  Operator am Leitstand. Alarme mit der falschen Priorität können sich wie  folgt negativ auswirken:




Zu viele Alarme mit einer hohen Prioriät führen zu höherer Belastung der Operator
Wichtige Alarme mit einer zu niedrigen Prioriät können die Analgensicherheit gefährden.


*Zielsetzung:*

►  wiederkehrendes Benchmarking der Anlage nach ISA 18.2., EEMUA 191, NAMUR NA 102:  
► Alarmrationalisierung schafft *Transparenz* und deckt *Optimierungspotenziale* auf
► Alarmreduzierung entlastet Betriebspersonal und schafft *Anlagensicherheit

*Erfahren Sie mehr zum Thema Alarmrationalisierung und Alarmmanagement* - *für mehr Anlagensicherheit und  -verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Cirio_iMes (29 Januar 2020)

Mit Hilfe eines intuitiven Entscheidungsbaumes wird die tatsächliche  Alarmpriorität ermittelt. Ändert sich die Priorisierung eines Alarms,  wird automatisch der MOC-Prozess gestartet. Nach Abschluss des MOCs  (Bestätigung der Änderung durch das Vier-Augen-Prinzip) kann die  Änderung in der Leittechnik umgesetzt werden. Plant Historian AR kann im  Anschluss die korrekte Ausführung der Prioritätsänderung überprüfen.


----------



## Cirio_iMes (30 August 2020)

Sind die Alarme & Events Ihrer Anlage richtig priorisiert?

Eine falsche Alarmpriorisierung kann eine hohe Belastung für den  Operator im Leitstand bedeuten. Alarme mit der falschen Priorität können sich wie  folgt negativ auswirken:




Zu viele Alarme mit einer hohen Prioriät führen zu höherer Belastung.
Wichtige Alarme mit einer zu niedrigen Prioriät können die Analgensicherheit gefährden.

Mit Plant Historian AR - Alarmrationalisierung - werden die  Alarmprioritäten nach einem individuell festzulegenden Konzept ermittelt  und die Alarmgründe dokumentiert. Im Zuge dessen können auch  Verfahrensanweisungen und Handlungsempfehlungen für Alarmsituationen  festgelegt werden.


----------

